

Best YC App: Medfly – Goodbye Designers - marilynwo

Hi, I think designing anything like an ad, brochure or photobook should be an integral part of life and it should be made accessible and simple to everyone. I&#x27;m very much looking forward to hearing some comments from you. Just check out gomedfly.com, thanks!
======
anthony_franco
How does it work? Is this like an online Photoshop? Or you have a staff of
designers making designs for people? Or it's a list of prebuilt templates? Or
what?

~~~
marilynwo
Yes, there are prebuilt templates to start with, you can also customize from
there. It's like online Photoshop just that it's easier to use without
learning curve involved. I'm not sure about you, but I took years to learn
Photoshop to create the effects the way I want. It just takes took long, and
many of my friends gave up too. So this is something you use on your own
without having to get people to work on it for you, like a DIY thing. Are you
into design? Is software a problem for you?

~~~
anthony_franco
No I was just wondering because the website contained very little info on the
product, so not much to go on.

Personally I'm a software developer and hire out my designs.

Good luck on this project.

~~~
marilynwo
Thanks Anthony! Our intention was to keep the web as simple as possible, shall
work on the detail a bit more. We are currently putting together a video to
illustrate it further. Hopefully this product can be of help to you. In any
case, I've done design for 10 years, if you need immediate help, hope I can
provide a few cents worth :)

